# Owner of Wii Hakcing Site (tehskeen.com)Commits suicide!?



## dimmujed (May 3, 2009)

http://tehskeen.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=11594



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> killer dose
> I just took 100+ xanax .... cya on the other side - Brakken



WTH!? Is this for real? I'm worried!

John Bull
205 Mallard Road
Perrysburg, OH 43551

that is his information, someone call 911 NOW!!!


----------



## ChaosBoi (May 3, 2009)

EDIT: Sorry about that, slow connection right now. My real post is the second one.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 3, 2009)

O_O
Whoa...


----------



## WiiBlaster (May 3, 2009)

Hmm Doesn't look good,


----------



## ChaosBoi (May 3, 2009)

Meh, I bet it's one of those fake suicide thingy that people online pull all the time. Not that I wouldn't worry, but people usually say something like this when all they really need is a break from whatever they're doing. The only real thing we can do is await the outcome, since none of us knows who he is in real life (Well, some might but the majority of us don't).


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (May 3, 2009)

Usually people save uninspired pranks for april fool's, but I guess he's throwing us a curve ball.

Either that or one of the Big 3 threatened to sue him and he took the coward's way out.


----------



## BigNastyCurve (May 3, 2009)

Someone call him and let him know that the psp 3000 will be hacked eventually and that there's reason to get upset in the interim.







(Only joking, hope he's ok)


----------



## JimmyBobAlex (May 3, 2009)

an hero...


----------



## Whizz (May 3, 2009)

Wtf, and why would he do that? Could it be a sick prank?

Oh, and someone might want to call 911 jic.


----------



## kedest (May 3, 2009)

probably a sick joke
or someone hacked his account


----------



## Mrkinator (May 3, 2009)

I sure hope this is fake. I won my USB Gecko there a few months back. I chatted with him and he was a really nice guy. It was the first hacking site I visited :'(


----------



## dimmujed (May 3, 2009)

John Bull
205 Mallard Road
Perrysburg, OH 43551

that is his information someonce call 911 now!


----------



## Scolor (May 3, 2009)

Acc hacked or joke.

Why a suicide would inform others about his death? :|


----------



## joshed (May 3, 2009)

heh


----------



## testic-cancer (May 3, 2009)

I hope he at least snorted all those bennies... ...


----------



## Matt93 (May 3, 2009)

Well if he did what he said then he's dead now.


----------



## ds22 (May 3, 2009)

Fake...


----------



## Matt93 (May 3, 2009)

Probably.


----------



## Stang (May 3, 2009)

A joke like this makes you the worst type of asshole.


----------



## Matt93 (May 3, 2009)

He probably got hacked though.  If he actually did this as a joke then yes, he is the worst type of asshole.


----------



## m00k (May 3, 2009)

Drama - Take it or Don't Visit the Internet  	posted by brakken
05-02-2009 	 

Since the dawn of time there has been disagreements between people. This "scene" is no exception. You had drama coming from Macarn, which no one complained about due to his hacking expertise. Drama is a part of life which you're just going to have to learn to deal with. Don't kid yourself - every major scene site including Wiibrew.org has it's own form of drama. You can't escape it. It's part of human nature. Since the editorial I posted about Marcan I've been spammed with messages in my inbox either praising me or damning me. I delete them all. Although, I try to keep TehSkeen a "chill" place, but there will always be drama no matter where you are. If you think otherwise you're either too young to realize this or your a delusional old man. With this said, I will still try to keep TehSkeen drama free, but don't waste your time writing me PM's cursing me out. TehSkeen mostly reports news, but when I think the time calls for it I'll write an editorial (look up the term). You have the option to just ignore it or reply (which in essense you're adding to the "drama" you say you dislike"). So - if you don't like the fact I have my own mind and sometimes say things you don't like you can either deal with it or don't visit the site at all.

DUE TO THE FACT DEVELOPERS, SCENE MEMBERS AND OTHERS HAVE TAKEN TO AN ANTI-TEHSKEEN AGENDA DUE TO WHAT THEY CALL "DRAMA" I WILL NOT BE POSTING ANY NEW NEWS. I WILL POST NEWS AGAIN WHEN I GET OVER THIS SHIT. REMEMBER, TEHSKEEN WAS HOME TO THE BEGINNING OF WII DEVELOPMENT. NOW THESE DEVELOPERS AND SCENERS MOCK ME AND OUR SITE FOR SOMETHING THEY THINK IS BETTER, BUT IS NO DIFFERENT.


seems to me like he's cracking :s


----------



## oneleggedjack (May 3, 2009)

you guys are the assholes, what if he really did commit suicide? would that make you feel better? this shit happens all the time, and when someone really does kill themselves, the people on the net always say the same thing... He just looking for attention or What an asshole or I thought it was a joke.... when really if just one person took him seriously, they could of saved a life. I hope it's a joke, I really do.


----------



## Stang (May 3, 2009)

I can't imagine somebody's life is so fucked up that online drama could be the tipping point. Moreso, drama over a damn video game console! 

I have never experienced depression like that either, so who knows.

edit

@onelegged

I said he is an asshole if he was doing it as a sick joke. If you think differently you are pretty fucked up. Yeah, it is real cool making people who care about you shit themselves senseless because of a prank.


----------



## oneleggedjack (May 3, 2009)

what if it's not a joke?


----------



## Matt93 (May 3, 2009)

oneleggedjack said:
			
		

> you guys are the assholes, what if he really did commit suicide? would that make you feel better? this shit happens all the time, and when someone really does kill themselves, the people on the net always say the same thing... He just looking for attention or What an asshole or I thought it was a joke.... when really if just one person took him seriously, they could of saved a life. I hope it's a joke, I really do.


I never said it actually was a joke, but if it is don't you agree he would be an asshole?  I hope he got hacked.  Then he isn't an asshole nor is he dead.


----------



## m00k (May 3, 2009)

I would equally have to add, posting your suicide would be considered attention seeking, dont get me wrong i dont want anyone dead, well perhaps carol vorderman.


----------



## Matt93 (May 3, 2009)

Why the heck would he need attention?  He is the owner of tehskeen.


----------



## Arm the Homeless (May 3, 2009)

*gets lawnchair and popcorn*
*puts on Vicarious by Tool*


----------



## m00k (May 3, 2009)

ah yes owner of a games console hacking site, oh the glamour.

seriously tho, some people do require attention, practicaly demand it infact,not saying that he is one nessacarily, just that it is a possibility.
I think its more likly that youd tell everyone that your going to do it, when your not going to do it.


----------



## Dteyn (May 3, 2009)

"We all feed on tragedy.  It's like blood to a vampire." - Tool - Vicarious

(good call Arm)


Or how about this one?

"Disconnect and self destruct, one bullet at a time.  What's your hurry?  Everyone will have his day to die.  If you choose to pull the trigger -- should your drama prove sincere -- do it somewhere far away from here!"  - A Perfect Circle - The Outsider


----------



## Puma (May 3, 2009)

Xanax is an allergy medication. The worst that could happen is he'll be knocked out for a few weeks.


----------



## akash86 (May 3, 2009)

most likely hacked...



			
				kedest said:
			
		

> probably a sick joke
> or someone hacked his account


----------



## Arm the Homeless (May 3, 2009)

Dteyn said:
			
		

> "We all feed on tragedy.  It's like blood to a vampire." - Tool - Vicarious
> 
> (good call Arm)
> 
> ...


And
"I need to watch things die, from a distance. Vicariously I live while the whole world dies." Vicarious ~ Tool

Great song.


----------



## oneleggedjack (May 3, 2009)

are you dull? Xanax is an anti-anxiety medication. 3mg will make you feel like your drunk... a bottle will shut down your organs quick and in a hurry. I eat those fuckers like candy... there nothing to mess around with


----------



## Stang (May 3, 2009)

Ok, here are the 4 scenarios I can think of.

1. Hacked. If so, all is good and move along.

2. Actually did it. I do not know the guy, but I sure as hell hope this scenario is not true. If so, God bless him and all those that know him.

3. Cry for help. An asshole that truly needs help. There are far more constructive ways to convey you need help then this. By claiming suicide, you are shooting an emotional bullet in the heads of many. I can understand a person doing this, but it doesn't make it right.

4. Just for shits and giggles to see how people react. Burn in hell.


----------



## olliepop2000 (May 3, 2009)

Puma said:
			
		

> Xanax is an allergy medication. The worst that could happen is he'll be knocked out for a few weeks.


you are wrong


----------



## Alexrose (May 3, 2009)

dimmujed said:
			
		

> John Bull
> 205 Mallard Road
> Perrysburg, OH 43551
> 
> that is his information someonce call 911 now!



You do it then. You're in America.


----------



## Arm the Homeless (May 3, 2009)

Alexrose said:
			
		

> dimmujed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in Ohio.


----------



## Stang (May 3, 2009)

Xanax is commonly taken for anxiety problems. Allergies? Lol.


----------



## Puma (May 3, 2009)

Alexrose said:
			
		

> dimmujed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kinda need to be somewhere in the same state, let alone town, to be able to call 911. Especially if its a joke over the internet.


----------



## m00k (May 3, 2009)

Alprazolam, also known under the trade names Xanax, Xanor and Niravam, is a short-acting drug of the benzodiazepine class used to treat moderate to severe anxiety disorders, panic attacks, and is used as an adjunctive treatment for anxiety associated with moderate depression. It is also available in an extended-release form, Xanax XR, both of which now available in generic form. Alprazolam possesses anxiolytic, sedative, hypnotic, anticonvulsant, and muscle relaxant properties.[3]

Alprazolam may be habit-forming, and long-term use and/or abuse may cause a physical dependence to develop along with withdrawal reactions during abrupt or rapid discontinuation. In the USA, alprazolam is a schedule IV controlled substance under the Controlled Substances Act.[4]


----------



## Puma (May 3, 2009)

Yea, i just wiki'd it too. I have no idea what i was thinking of. o.o


----------



## Fat D (May 3, 2009)

A study in New Zealand found that alprazolam is almost 8 times more likely to result in death in overdose than other sedative hypnotics as a group, with higher rates of ICU admissions and mechanical ventilation. Combined overdose with tricyclic antidepressants, alcohol, or opiates, or overdoses of alprazolam in the elderly, significantly increases the likelihood for severe toxicity and possible fatality.[94] Alprazolam (Xanax) overdose reflect the central nervous system depression of the brain and may include one or more of the following symptoms:[33]

* Somnolence (difficulty staying awake)
* Mental confusion
* Hypotension
* Impaired motor functions
o Impaired or absent reflexes
o Muscle weakness
o Impaired balance
o Dizziness
* Fainting
* Hypoventilation (Respiratory Depression)
* Coma
* Death

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xanax#Overdose


----------



## PHALLIUS (May 3, 2009)

Puma said:
			
		

> Xanax is an allergy medication. The worst that could happen is he'll be knocked out for a few weeks.




Far from it...it's an anti-anxiety medication and you can easily overdose on it. Does anyone have a good lead on this guy? I'll call the FBI if we can find out where/who he is.


----------



## Alexrose (May 3, 2009)

Well.. tehskeen guys already phoned the police.

Now.. the thing is.. they're gonna find him, and either:

A. It was a joke, he gets in trouble for time wasting among other things.
B. They find him dead.
C. They find him just alive and pump his stomach, he lives.
D. He committed suicide because someone brought legal action against him and everyone just helped him to get a jail sentence.

Woo.


----------



## Stang (May 3, 2009)

He lives in Arizona, that is all I can gather. People on his site posted that they phoned the authorities.


----------



## xiaNaix (May 3, 2009)

He's not in Ohio.  He recently moved to Arizona.  Unfortunately, I don't think anyone has his new contact info.


----------



## Tichinde925 (May 3, 2009)

So....how exactly is this related to Wii Hacking?


----------



## jebrown19 (May 3, 2009)

Overdose
Symptoms:
Manifested as an extension of alprazolam's pharmacologic activity. Varying degrees of CNS depressant effects such as somnolence and hypnosis can occur. Other manifestations may include muscle weakness, ataxia, dysarthria and particularly in children paradoxical excitement. In more severe cases diminished reflexes, confusion and coma may ensue. It should be remembered when treating an overdose that multiple agents may have been ingested. Fatalities with benzodiazepines rarely occur except when other drugs, alcohol or aggravating factors are involved.

It's rare, but can lead to coma and fatalities, particularly when combined with other Drugs.. Ie Alcohol


----------



## Alexrose (May 3, 2009)

So.. unless his account got hacked, I doubt we'll see Brakken for a loooong time if ever.

Unfortunately tehskeen was my news website. Anyone know of any other ones as good?


----------



## bootsector (May 4, 2009)

nah


----------



## lavamasta (May 4, 2009)

What happens if I overdose?
Seek emergency medical attention if you think you have used too much of this medicine. An overdose of this medicine can be fatal.

Xanax overdose symptoms may include extreme drowsiness, confusion, muscle weakness, loss of balance or coordination, feeling light-headed, fainting, or coma.
found this off of an info site on the drug


----------



## bootsector (May 4, 2009)

Did he kill himself because of the wii scene? So why is this shit here? Dude, gbatemp is da shit! LOL

Edit: By taking a look at tehskeen.com news, it looks like he DID kill himself because of the wii scene!!!!!


----------



## Screemer (May 4, 2009)

the adress posted here isn't correct anymore. he just moved to arizona a couple of month ago. 

i hope somebody called the cops even if it's too late it would be a shame for the whole wii community if isn't found in time. 1000 read this and the thread over at tehskeen and nearly nobody reacted. 

i checked the site several times a day and it would be a great loss if this is true. i really like how he was and how he saw the scene.


----------



## GexX2 (May 4, 2009)

Not to sound like an ass, but dude committed suicide because of internet drama. That means he has little to no IRL interaction, and no one but you guys care. Suicide is bad, it can hurt alot more than the people who turn to it as a way out, so why do we go all, thats a shame, poor guy, when he's hurting others. Why should we care if he doesn't. There. I made more drama.

(an hero indeed.)


----------



## sess (May 4, 2009)

About time. I hope this is real.

As it looks over the Internet, some people really deserve that in real life -- either that or a face-stab, that would do it, too.


----------



## kedest (May 4, 2009)

I would be stupid to commit suicide over such a silly thing.


----------



## tenpmetabg (May 4, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> I would be stupid to commit suicide over such a silly thing.



Suicide is *always* stupid


----------



## krawhitham (May 4, 2009)

He started the shit storm by attacking others, and not he can not take the drama?

Please, this is nothing more than a cry for attention, in a couple days after his FAKE suicide attempt he will claim someone saved him (stomach pumped, whatever) and poor poor me please be nice to me

If you can not take the heat stay out of the kitchen


----------



## marice (May 4, 2009)

Wooow anyone knows brakken really did something to himself?
would be a shame... i like tehskeen :s

did he an hero?


----------



## feidhlim1986 (May 4, 2009)

Suicide is the most selfish and cowardice thing a person can do.


----------



## Shuny (May 4, 2009)

I can't believe the reactions here.

He probably did it. If someone hacked is account, he would have deleted his whole forum and website to left only one category, where he would have posted.

It's not the case so I believe he didn't do it.

He may also be kidding but well... that'd be a really STUPID joke, especially after what happened recently on 4Chan (someone comitted suicide in live with a bunch of idiots encouraging him to continue and thinking that he was doing a prank).

Did someone called him ?


----------



## Stang (May 4, 2009)

feidhlim1986 said:
			
		

> Suicide is the most selfish and cowardice thing a person can do.



Agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## killplaystation (May 4, 2009)

feidhlim1986 said:
			
		

> Suicide is the most selfish and cowardice thing a person can do.


Also agreed. 
From some of his other posts, he seems like a baby. I don't think he has the balls to do it. He's just too upset about the scene not loving him and worried he might lose attention, and ad dollars.

E: And 100 xanax? Really? On such short notice? Even with a prescription you wouldn't get bottles of 100. 
And even if it's real, i feel the opposite of sorry for him


----------



## cthg (May 4, 2009)

LMAOROTFL

Brakken just made a post about e-drama so this is obviously a test to see how much of gullible idiots the people on his site are.


----------



## Screemer (May 4, 2009)

i can't believe how the interwebs can produce such a horrendous number of ignorant assholes. looks like every sucker is creeping out of his hole to post shit in here. 

have a little respect. god damn it.


----------



## Stang (May 4, 2009)

Judging from the replies on his site, nobody really gives a shit. The flames against the guy outweigh the "hope you are ok" posts. Thats gotta suck.


----------



## feidhlim1986 (May 4, 2009)

The only ignorant asshole is the person who may or may not have comitted suicide. He deserves no respect


----------



## Screemer (May 4, 2009)

Stang said:
			
		

> Judging from the replies on his site, nobody really gives a shit. The flames against the guy outweigh the "hope you are ok" posts. Thats gotta suck.
> it shows how brainless some of the gbatempers are. exactly what brakken and a whole lot of other sceners say about gbatemp. it's sad because there are a lot of others, more open minded persons around here.
> 
> QUOTE(feidhlim1986 @ May 4 2009, 01:33 AM) The only ignorant asshole is the person who may or may not have comitted suicide. He deserves no respect


i read you post a tehskeen and thought how dump you are. you don't have to respect him, but don't have to be so disrespectful. it's simply not right. even if somebody has committed suicide you should have some deference. btw. respect has the same meaning as deference and you might wanna look it up.


----------



## w00dm4n (May 4, 2009)

i hope the guy turns out to be okay,but really what can any of us actually do?what's his gamertag? msn account? contact support for xbox live and report it,they can track his last IP.

maybe he did it for the lulz.


----------



## feidhlim1986 (May 4, 2009)

None of my remarks have anything the do with the Wii Hacking Scene and the bitching that goes on within.
My feelings towards suicide would be the exact same on any other forum or discussion. Being a member of gbatemp has absolutely nothing to do with it.


----------



## Screemer (May 4, 2009)

i am not supporting suicided either. it's the easiest way out and throws the people around you into the same situation you where in before. it's just a gutless way out. never the less show some respect.


----------



## Stang (May 4, 2009)

Screemer said:
			
		

> it shows how brainless some of the gbatempers are. exactly what brakken and a whole lot of other sceners say about gbatemp. it's sad because there are a lot of others, more open minded persons around here.



Why are you defending this guy so much? He talks all sorts of shit about others on his site, then posts "deal with the drama or get the fuck out," and now is throwing a pity party to get reactions out of people. His actions are fucked up in so many ways.

It is obvious you care about the guy, and as I see it, he is fucking with you! You still going to have this guys back when he logs on tomorrow and makes some smart ass remark about proving a point or something? While he is sitting there whacking off and giggling at the remarks, you are wasting emotion on a guy having fun at your expense? Screw that.


----------



## typo99 (May 4, 2009)

Screemer said:
			
		

> Stang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you brother.  That's all I have to say.


----------



## ganons (May 4, 2009)

lol maybe marcan hacked his forum


----------



## Screemer (May 4, 2009)

Stang said:
			
		

> Why are you defending this guy so much? He talks all sorts of shit about others on his site, then posts "deal with the drama or get the fuck out," and now is throwing a pity party to get reactions out of people. His actions are fucked up in so many ways.
> 
> It is obvious you care about the guy, and as I see it, he is fucking with you! You still going to have this guys back when he logs on tomorrow and makes some smart ass remark about proving a point or something? While he is sitting there whacking off and giggling at the remarks, you are wasting emotion on a guy having fun at your expense? Screw that.


i am not defending anyone. i like the way brakken stands to the scene thats all i said. i don't support all what he is saying nor do i admire him like some other at tehskeen do. i think he is just right about the drama in the scene. he contributes a lot to it his self but never the less he is right. but there is no scene without drama. it's simply a part of every 'community' with people with different thoughts and beliefs.

just be a little more respectful on the interwebs, that's all i say. if some of the people would be like they are in real life they would get slapped all day long for being such idiots.


----------



## Nintendo_Chick (May 4, 2009)

I lold

If it turns out he did kill himself, although he didn't, I'll lol again.


----------



## Stang (May 4, 2009)

@Screemer

I didn't purposely mean to come off as a dick, if you interpreted my post in that way I apologize. I just get disgusted my stuff like this. Life blows for everybody. We all have wanted to take the easy way out at one point or another, but we don't. We get off out asses and fight another day. Life is painful, suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## typo99 (May 4, 2009)

Nintendo_Chick said:
			
		

> I lold
> 
> If it turns out he did kill himself, although he didn't, I'll lol again.




Your user name is Nintendo_Chick.  

This implies you are female.

If that is incorrect, please ignore the following.

The feminine nature is corrupted in you.  

Bless your soul and that of Brakken. 

If this is just a hacked account and Brakken is alive, your response is still inhuman.

Yes, I will go there.  Living as a human demands humanity.


----------



## Screemer (May 4, 2009)

Stang said:
			
		

> @Screemer
> 
> I didn't purposely mean to come off as a dick, if you interpreted my post in that way I apologize. I just get disgusted my stuff like this. Life blows for everybody. We all have wanted to take the easy way out at one point or another, but we don't. We get off out asses and fight another day. Life is painful, suck it up and deal with it.



i completely second what you are saying. taking this way out is the worst thing you can do. for some people it seems to be the only way to deal with their problems. the saddest part about this is that it throws his family and friends into a deep black hole. it's so selfish.


----------



## Hells Guardian (May 4, 2009)

First of all while yes I agree that suicide is selfish and cowardly. It's pathetic of any of you to sit on your high horse claiming to be better than someone that is suffering so. First of all what the hell gives you the notion that you are in any way shape or form better than someone else just because you aren't hurt? I myself lost a very very good friend of mine to suicide..... a young man by the name of Jon Michael William Bantz...... The average person would look at him and think he was just an easy going fun loving guy without a care in the world but his true friends knew the pain that he had in his heart. I have to ask you assholes do you think he was a bad guy to kill himself? if you say yes then first Fuck you! second as a child did your father sit there and beat the shit out of you on a daily basis and pound into your head this undying idea that you are nothing but a worthless fuck up and that your very birth was nothing but a fucking mistake? Well thats what John had endured. All he ever wanted in life was for that bastard of a father to be proud of him......... He never got that....... So if this is real than anyone that has anything bad to say just Shut the fuck up and bite your fucking toungs. I mean seriously this bullshit going around in these threads is absolutely sickening. Am I the only one here that understands the concept of respect?


----------



## Shuny (May 4, 2009)

I can't believe how much bastards there is on the internet. Of course, these same persons that claim here they doesn't care about his suicide wouldn't keep this opinion in real life, because they aren't courageous enough.

Obviously, it's way easier to have these opinions on forums in fact. You really need to flame other people to feel important ? Idiots. That's stupid and ridiculous.


----------



## typo99 (May 4, 2009)

Hells Guardian said:
			
		

> First of all while yes I agree that suicide is selfish and cowardly. It's pathetic of any of you to sit on your high horse claiming to be better than someone that is suffering so. First of all what the hell gives you the notion that you are in any way shape or form better than someone else just because you aren't hurt? I myself lost a very very good friend of mine to suicide..... a young man by the name of Jon Michael William Bantz...... The average person would look at him and think he was just an easy going fun loving guy without a care in the world but his true friends knew the pain that he had in his heart. I have to ask you assholes do you think he was a bad guy to kill himself? if you say yes then first Fuck you! second as a child did your father sit there and beat the shit out of you on a daily basis and pound into your head this undying idea that you are nothing but a worthless fuck up and that your very birth was nothing but a fucking mistake? Well thats what John had endured. All he ever wanted in life was for that bastard of a father to be proud of him......... He never got that....... So if this is real than anyone that has anything bad to say just Shut the fuck up and bite your fucking toungs. I mean seriously this bullshit going around in these threads is absolutely sickening. Am I the only one here that understands the concept of respect?



Peace brother.  There is pain in life for sure.  I'm glad you had the fortune to know your friend Jon.  From your description, he sounds like a good man.  We cannot judge the hearts of men in these cases.  Only regret the time we lose from them.


----------



## killplaystation (May 4, 2009)

I assure you, that in his debates, 
*some one told him "If you killed yourself, no one would care." *
So he pulled this stunt to prove that person, and himself wrong.
And will later claim that his account was hacked.
Fuck him


----------



## Dteyn (May 4, 2009)

told u i was hardcore

I remember seeing something on Law and Order along the lines of "the moment the guy jumped off the building to commit suicide, he realized all of his problems in his life could be resolved except the one he just created".


----------



## thc42O (May 4, 2009)

Heres the care cup \_/ see how full it is?


----------



## Screemer (May 4, 2009)

post was not good.


----------



## Hells Guardian (May 4, 2009)

typo99 thanks for your comments. Indeed John was a great person he was the kind of guy that would give a total stranger the shirt off his back just because they needed it more. It is a shame but as was said to judge a man by his dying actions is to waste your judgement. a mans life is not meassured by how he dies but rather how he lives.


----------



## typo99 (May 4, 2009)

killplaystation said:
			
		

> I assure you, that in his debates,
> *some one told him "If you killed yourself, no one would care." *
> So he pulled this stunt to prove that person, and himself wrong.
> And will later claim that his account was hacked.
> Fuck him



You cannot assure me of that since it is not a proven fact.

Bless you and the forces that incline you to that opinion.

I hope this is a case of hacked account, but if not may God have mercy on his soul.


----------



## JimmyBobAlex (May 4, 2009)

feidhlim1986 said:
			
		

> Suicide is the most selfish and cowardice thing a person can do.


Your entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine.  I believe that life was thrust upon all of us and we never had a choice in the matter.  Some of us when given this choice prior to being born would say NO, but we never get that opportunity.  One should not have to feel obligated to endure his entire lifespan for the sake of others' feelings.  Choosing to end your life while being selfish is actually far from cowardly and takes a brave leap to cross over in to the unknown, many people never have enough balls to actually go through with it.  Most attempts are just cries for help or attention.  People who really want to die will do it in a way where there is no chance of survival and they won't go blabbing about it to everyone.  I speak from a perspective of someone who isn't religious and sees life as being ultimately pointless.  From nothingness before birth back into nothingless after life, it really doesn't matter in the end.

When talking about those people who use it as a form of escapism then I agree with what you're saying.  Boo hoo people don't like me or my mom and dad beat me so I'll go swallow some pills.  Those folks are just sad and need help.


----------



## icebrg5 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## kashin (May 4, 2009)

Fun stuff, but getting kinda old for my taste.


----------



## wiiztec (May 4, 2009)

sorry


----------



## typo99 (May 4, 2009)

Hells Guardian said:
			
		

> typo99 thanks for your comments. Indeed John was a great person he was the kind of guy that would give a total stranger the shirt off his back just because they needed it more. It is a shame but as was said to judge a man by his dying actions is to waste your judgement. a mans life is not meassured by how he dies but rather how he lives.



Sometimes the scales that determine just how much an individual can bear are in error.

John sounds like someone I would be honored to know.

Peace.


----------



## thc42O (May 4, 2009)

Wow what the fuck does this site even have moderators for? they dont close off topics AT ALL   like fuck i know its volunteer but atleast DO UR FUCKING JOB U VOLUNTEERED FOR 

LOOKING FOR LOCK ON THIS USELESS FUCKING THREAD JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## games2007 (May 4, 2009)

Hells Guardian said:
			
		

> First of all while yes I agree that suicide is selfish and cowardly. It's pathetic of any of you to sit on your high horse claiming to be better than someone that is suffering so. First of all what the hell gives you the notion that you are in any way shape or form better than someone else just because you aren't hurt? I myself lost a very very good friend of mine to suicide..... a young man by the name of Jon Michael William Bantz...... The average person would look at him and think he was just an easy going fun loving guy without a care in the world but his true friends knew the pain that he had in his heart. I have to ask you assholes do you think he was a bad guy to kill himself? if you say yes then first Fuck you! second as a child did your father sit there and beat the shit out of you on a daily basis and pound into your head this undying idea that you are nothing but a worthless fuck up and that your very birth was nothing but a fucking mistake? Well thats what John had endured. All he ever wanted in life was for that bastard of a father to be proud of him......... He never got that....... So if this is real than anyone that has anything bad to say just Shut the fuck up and bite your fucking toungs. I mean seriously this bullshit going around in these threads is absolutely sickening. Am I the only one here that understands the concept of respect?




I agree with what you're saying. Suicide is definitely a serious thing that should be handled as such.
If he committed suicide, I'm sure he had reasons.
I think the reason for all these unjust comments are because of lack of belief in the event.
This is the internet.
Anything you say doesn't have to be backed by anything or proved. You're hiding behind a brick wall, so people tend not to believe serious things like this.

Sorry about your friend =/
~ Peace.


----------



## Dteyn (May 4, 2009)

wiiztec said:
			
		

> SSBB hacks and Twilight Princess glitches www.youtube.com/THENINTENDOLUMINARY



LMAO, advertising in a thread about a potential suicide... now that just screams 'class'


----------



## Stang (May 4, 2009)

wiiztec said:
			
		

> SSBB hacks and Twilight Princess glitches www.youtube.com/THENINTENDOLUMINARY



Are you kidding me? You fail in so many respects.


----------



## thc42O (May 4, 2009)

so apparently mods will close threads that Target THEM for being lazy, but CLEARLY off topic garbage like this stays alive and kicking

fuck u mods.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 4, 2009)

dimmujed said:
			
		

> http://tehskeen.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=11594
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa.. you really buy this story ? Come on. Don't be stupid. He is sick man and it is not cool to be fool.


----------



## Screemer (May 4, 2009)

thc42O said:
			
		

> Wow what the fuck does this site even have moderators for? they dont close off topics AT ALL   like fuck i know its volunteer but atleast DO UR FUCKING JOB U VOLUNTEERED FOR
> 
> LOOKING FOR LOCK ON THIS USELESS FUCKING THREAD JESUS CHRIST.


jesus christ. get the fuck out of here if you don't want to contribute anything usefull. there are 1000th of other threads you can start wining in because the don't belong to this board.


----------



## Jdbye (May 4, 2009)

This is most likely a bad joke. However if it were true, I'd regret ever disbelieving it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: @jan777 posted at the same time


----------



## jan777 (May 4, 2009)

icpmattj said:
			
		

>




lolololololol just like watching kiddie pr0n!


----------



## typo99 (May 4, 2009)

thc42O said:
			
		

> so apparently mods will close threads that Target THEM for being lazy, but CLEARLY off topic garbage like this stays alive and kicking
> 
> fuck u mods.



I hear and acknowledge you heathen.  You have received the attention you desperately seek.

A man's life may have ended.  You have the right to be callous, it's just sad.

Bless you.


----------



## Nintendo_Chick (May 4, 2009)

YA GUIZ U HAV 2 BE SAD OR GOD WIL BE MAD




			
				Shuny said:
			
		

> I can't believe how much bastards there is on the internet. Of course, these same persons that claim here they doesn't care about his suicide wouldn't keep this opinion in real life, because they aren't courageous enough.
> 
> Obviously, it's way easier to have these opinions on forums in fact. You really need to flame other people to feel important ? Idiots. That's stupid and ridiculous.



I AGRE NE1 WHO FLAMEZ SUM1 ON INTERNET IS STUPID IDIOTS CUZ THEIR OPINION IN FACT


----------



## w00dm4n (May 4, 2009)

Nintendo_Chick said:
			
		

> YA GUIZ U HAV 2 BE SAD OR GOD WIL BE MAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey umm,Hello.
can i get your myspace name?
rule 34


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 4, 2009)

I havent seen somthing like this entertaining since i watched this video on YouTube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqh6Ap9ldTs


----------



## Stang (May 4, 2009)

Quote from an alleged buddy and obvious high school English flunky



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> OK i got a call back from the cops.. they want people to stop calling them lol they want me to tell you whats going on so u will stop calling.. he aparently did take the pills they have him in custoty there treating him now and he is fine. so he is ok but we probably wont hear from him for a week or 2 cause he goin to the nut house for a while. but the cops want us to stop calling there getting a little mad lol aparently every one is calling so THEY GOT HIM! hes safe and we will see him soon probably


----------



## acesniper (May 4, 2009)

Stang beat me to it, lol


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 4, 2009)

Wow, He Really did take pill's.
Im amazed...


----------



## Anorhc (May 4, 2009)

I'll believe it when I see the published police logs for it... which every newspaper seems to have these days (at least where I live).


----------



## adam_the_1st (May 4, 2009)

or his buddy made up that story so Brekken could chill for a couple weeks, like it was implied earlier (much more likely). The police would make a request to some kid to tell his forum buddies to stop calling.


----------



## Brian117 (May 4, 2009)

Perrysburg, OH?

I live like, 2 hours away from there.

Crazy. Hope this guy is alright.


----------



## lajd (May 4, 2009)

If this is true, it'd be funny if it made the news. "Forumers save mod's life"

Glad it turned out ok though.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Perrysburg, OH?
> 
> I live like, 2 hours away from there.
> 
> Crazy. Hope this guy is alright.


Quick, drive to his house and unravel the mystery!


----------



## coedshowers (May 4, 2009)

the most my crooked doc would ever get me of 2mg bars was 90 of them ( 90x$4 = $360 - script$30 - doc visit$60 )


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (May 4, 2009)

This has been cleared and hopefully this information is true


Spoiler



OK i got a call back from the cops.. they want people to stop calling them lol they want me to tell you whats going on so u will stop calling.. he aparently did take the pills they have him in custoty there treating him now and he is fine. so he is ok but we probably wont hear from him for a week or 2 cause he goin to the nut house for a while. but the cops want us to stop calling there getting a little mad lol aparently every one is calling so THEY GOT HIM! hes safe and we will see him soon probably


Post Source: http://tehskeen.com/forums/showpost.php?p=...p;postcount=407
Topic Source: http://tehskeen.com/forums/showthread.php?...594&page=14

Edit: Nvm Stang already posted it.


----------



## Stang (May 4, 2009)

@coedshowers

What in the hell does that mean in human speak?

edit

@Ethan

Ya, I got it. Shows the lack of a life I have


----------



## jan777 (May 4, 2009)

I just took 100+ viagra...cya on the bed


----------



## Dteyn (May 4, 2009)

typo99 said:
			
		

> I hear and acknowledge you heathen.  You have received the attention you desperately seek.


----------



## Brian117 (May 4, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seriously would if I had a car.


----------



## nobody2000 (May 4, 2009)

He's fine. A friend that went on the site phoned the cops, and the cops are talking to the friend. He did OD, and now he's being treated in police custody.

(EDIT): I see you guys already posted that.


----------



## krawhitham (May 4, 2009)

krawhitham said:
			
		

> He started the shit storm by attacking others, and not he can not take the drama?
> *
> Please, this is nothing more than a cry for attention, in a couple days after his FAKE suicide attempt he will claim someone saved him (stomach pumped, whatever) and poor poor me please be nice to me*
> 
> If you can not take the heat stay out of the kitchen




Hmmm


----------



## oneleggedjack (May 4, 2009)

you are a douche bag


----------



## kylsav (May 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by deathstorm
> 
> OK i got a call back from the cops.. they want people to stop calling them lol they want me to tell you whats going on so u will stop calling.. he aparently did take the pills they have him in custoty there treating him now and he is fine. so he is ok but we probably wont hear from him for a week or 2 cause he goin to the nut house for a while. but the cops want us to stop calling there getting a little mad lol aparently every one is calling so THEY GOT HIM! hes safe and we will see him soon probably



Quote from the comments, i hope he has a speedy recovery. Get well soon.


----------



## Don Killah (May 4, 2009)

so basically he's fine?


----------



## kylsav (May 4, 2009)

as far as anyone knows for now. i wouldn't take the post as 100% reliable but its all we got atm.


----------



## yumdoritos (May 4, 2009)

My condolences to him and his family, but seriously, who the hell tries to OD over internet-drama, much less about videogames?

Then again, maybe he was depressed and was dealing with other, more serious, external problems.


----------



## kylsav (May 4, 2009)

yumdoritos said:
			
		

> My condolences to him and his family, but seriously, who the hell tries to OD over internet-drama, much less about videogames?
> 
> Then again, maybe he was depressed and was dealing with other, more serious, external problems.




could have been anything but something small could put you over the edge.


----------



## skedone (May 4, 2009)

amazing 100 xanax and he is just fine lol anyone see the problem there also he would still be in hospital on dialysis as well to stop the drug destroying his kidneys and liver, dont see how they could just say he is fine either it takes atleast 24 hours to find out if and what damage it is doing to your system


----------



## kylsav (May 4, 2009)

skedone said:
			
		

> amazing 100 xanax and he is just fine lol anyone see the problem there also he would still be in hospital on dialysis as well to stop the drug destroying his kidneys and liver, dont see how they could just say he is fine either it takes atleast 24 hours to find out if and what damage it is doing to your system



More then likely he was exaggerating a bit dude...


----------



## skedone (May 4, 2009)

that was my point, also as he said it on a public web site he probably already called the police him self too or ambulance 80%-90% of people who attempt suicide that tells anyone first wants to be saved and does exactly that. people who want to die don't tell anyone why would they, they feel no one cares or notices them so why would they tell you first lol 


p.s I work in the mental health service in the UK 

he needs help and allot of it don't get me wrong, but normally people do this if there loaners not admin/mod of a large forum.... makes no scene


----------



## Heran Bago (May 4, 2009)

Wow what a dramatically cowardly thing to do. Then again Tehskeen has had that reputation...

This grown man takes his little video games too seriously.


edit: On second thought, Brakken is probably trolling hard.


----------



## spinergy (May 4, 2009)

From previous experience, xanax is a bad drug choice for suicide.  I accidentally ate 150mg xanax when i was in highschool (forgot when the last time i took one, ate another) and slept in ICU for just over 3 days.  No mental/kidney damage HOWEVER they had me on an IV with lots of fluids being pumped in me.  So far noone's even said the strength of the pills that he took 100 of.

But this guy was obviously crying out for attention if he posted what he was doing on the internet.

All the same, my hopes are with him and his family as they try to figure out what triggered this act.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

I posted this in the GOTC section, and will post it here so everyone calms down (no I havent read all the posts in this thread)

This is from the end of that suicide thread.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> OK i got a call back from the cops.. they want people to stop calling them lol they want me to tell you whats going on so u will stop calling.. he aparently did take the pills they have him in custoty there treating him now and he is fine. so he is ok but we probably wont hear from him for a week or 2 cause he goin to the nut house for a while. but the cops want us to stop calling there getting a little mad lol aparently every one is calling so THEY GOT HIM! hes safe and we will see him soon probably



So I guess hes fine now, well as fine as he could be.

edit: just seen someone else posted that quote too


----------



## jan777 (May 4, 2009)

wtf. nobody cared about me and my viagra?


just kidding, hope he gets well soon


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

This thread should be closed really, pointless edrama, nothing to do with wii hacking, and nothing to do with this site.


----------



## Helsionium (May 4, 2009)

Good to hear he's okay for now.

But experience (I'm an EMT/ambulance crew member) tells that overdoses might have severe long-term effects not immediately noticed, often leading to death after several weeks/months.

If he did indeed take 100+ of these, there will be almost no chance of surviving. But I guess/hope he just exaggerated.
Anyway, the whole situation sounds more like a desperate cry for help than a serious suicide attempt. What's the point of announcing a suicide attempt if you truly want do die?


----------



## Chaotic Meow (May 4, 2009)

Considering that brakken usually uses proper grammar/spelling in his posts, either his account's been broken into, or he's just really drunk.

Either way, I don't believe it, considering this is a pretty popular way for many people to get attention on the internet.


----------



## oneleggedjack (May 4, 2009)

Helsionium said:
			
		

> Good to hear he's okay for now.
> 
> But experience (I'm an EMT/ambulance crew member) tells that overdoses might have severe long-term effects not immediately noticed, often leading to death after several weeks/months.
> 
> ...



I don't think "cya on the other side" was so that someone would help him..... I'm pretty sure it was his goodbye world speech. Oh and eating 100 Xanies is doable, I doubt it was a hundred, but you could still be pumped and survived. I myself eat liquid Xanax like it was going out of style (due to probation I can no longer smoke weed)

So yeah I also pretty sure no one would off themselves because of anyone in the Wii scene, because most of you are childish and selfish... I pretty sure he had some rough shit going down in his life and felt like there was no other option, but to eat some chill pills and say goodbye to the world he hated so much....

That's purely speculation of course....


----------



## Wiisel (May 4, 2009)

as much as i sympathize with his current situation 

mods admin sort your shit out close, delete or move to a general discussion area this forums going from bad to worse.


----------



## UranusKiller (May 4, 2009)

Bunch of *Sad Acts*


----------



## feidhlim1986 (May 4, 2009)

JimmyBobAlex said:
			
		

> Your entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine.  I believe that life was thrust upon all of us and we never had a choice in the matter.  Some of us when given this choice prior to being born would say NO, but we never get that opportunity.
> Those people who say they would have chose NO....only feel like that after so many years alive and its their troubles in life that make them feel like that, so I doubt given the choice (how it could possibly happen?) anyone would say no, they would have no reason to.
> 
> 
> ...


I also am not religious btw.


----------



## OSW (May 4, 2009)

Moved as requested  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My take? This was pretty wack of Brakken. I thought he was more mentally tough than that, given his past attitude to those who flame him on the web.

Still, I hope the fella recovers alright, life is something amazing and it's a shame when it's taken away.
I'm sure he probably has real life problems to deal with too.

Tehskeen is an interesting and good site in alot of areas, despite it's anti-piracy persona (pretty hypocritical still lol) and gbatemp dissing.


----------



## triassic911 (May 4, 2009)

Apparently Brakken let all those anti-tehskeen people get to his head. He thinks everyone hates him. I don't hate him, I just don't give a flying fuck about him. I hope he's ok.


----------



## w00dm4n (May 4, 2009)

lol internet gang fights.


----------



## Brian117 (May 4, 2009)

I am so confused here....

Did he, or did he NOT survive?

Did he, or did he NOT take pills?

With all these immature off topic posts throughout the forum, it's hard to understand.

Please, someone with knowledge about this situation, respond.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I am so confused here....
> 
> Did he, or did he NOT survive?
> 
> ...



Well Mr Brian its hard to be 100% sure, people are saying he did take an overdose, he survived, and now he is in hospital under close watch.

But then again Mr Brian it could all be internet bullshit, unless he makes a statement we will never know for sure.


----------



## Brian117 (May 4, 2009)

Well just so you know, I see the hint of immaturity in your post.

But anyways, I kind of already knew about the under close watch part, I'm just wondering if there's any news of him actually taking the pills.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

Lol Im just playing, but like I said unless he makes some sort of statement himself theres no way to know what actually, if anything, happened.


----------



## Trolly (May 4, 2009)

Whoa, I missed this :\. Hope the guy really is okay - as some have already said thankfully. Sounds like the guy needs to take some time off and clear his head of this stuff, the Wii scene is getting completely and utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Soplox (May 5, 2009)

This is from Deathstorm a member from tehskeen



			
				deathstorm said:
			
		

> OK i got a call back from the cops.. they want people to stop calling them lol they want me to tell you whats going on so u will stop calling.. he aparently did take the pills they have him in custoty there treating him now and he is fine. so he is ok but we probably wont hear from him for a week or 2 cause he goin to the nut house for a while. but the cops want us to stop calling there getting a little mad lol aparently every one is calling so THEY GOT HIM! hes safe and we will see him soon probably


----------



## testic-cancer (May 5, 2009)

Stang said:
			
		

> Life is painful, suck it up and deal with it.
> Who are you to tell people how to deal with their lives (or the ending of it)?  Good for you that you want to live another day.  Others don't.  If an adult wishes to end their life then that is their choice.  Absolutely fsck all to do with you or I (or anyone else for that matter).
> 
> Family expecting someone to live when they are clearly so weary of life is selfish. (Is it also selfish to move to the other side of the planet where your family won't likely see you again?  Is it selfish to cut people out of your life because you don't like them?)
> ...


If someone is an admin or mod of a "large forum" then chances are quite high that they ARE a loner, with few (if any) friends.


----------



## epicelite (May 5, 2009)

So did he become an hero or what?

Looks like his dad edited the post?



			
				testic-cancer said:
			
		

> If someone is an admin or mod of a "large forum" then chances are quite high that they ARE a loner, with few (if any) friends.



Might want to change that...


----------



## triassic911 (May 5, 2009)

Why? It's almost always true.


----------



## War (May 5, 2009)

This is fake, including the guy that said that the police are treating him right now.


----------



## Joe88 (May 5, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> This is fake, including the guy that said that the police are treating him right now.


no wai

everything posted on a internet forum is true


----------



## wchill (May 5, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, what?
Source?


----------



## triassic911 (May 5, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Crass (May 5, 2009)

"I survived Brakken's suicide,
and all I got was this lousy T-shirt"


----------



## Captin (May 5, 2009)

Ether fake or a cry for help.

Real suicides dont announce that they are going to do it, they just go ahead and kill themselves. They dont want anyone calling 911 to stop them.


----------



## dice (May 5, 2009)

Captin said:
			
		

> Ether fake or a cry for help.
> 
> Real suicides dont announce that they are going to do it, they just go ahead and kill themselves. They dont want anyone calling 911 to stop them.



http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/worl...icle5203176.ece

http://news.newamericamedia.org/news/view_...864b3b9682dcb19

Both posted suicide messages online, both died. Both seem real to me.


----------



## houseonfire (May 5, 2009)

Taking 100 pills just is not logical.


----------



## B-Blue (May 5, 2009)

I wanna be an hero too....


I'm gonna throw myself in front of an oncoming train... cya on the other side.


----------



## kjean (May 5, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I wanna be an hero too....
> 
> 
> I'm gonna throw myself in front of an oncoming train... cya on the other side.


oh no, don't do that, you are already on the other side to me.


----------



## triassic911 (May 5, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I wanna be an hero too....
> 
> 
> I'm gonna throw myself in front of an oncoming train... cya on the other side.


.....wouldn't that put you next to me?


----------



## soulfire (May 6, 2009)

Stang said:


> I can't imagine somebody's life is so fucked up that online drama could be the tipping point. Moreso, drama over a damn video game console!
> 
> I have never experienced depression like that either, so who knows.
> 
> ...


----------



## CZroe (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow! You blink and miss something like this. FWIW, that is no longer the correct contact info listed on the front page. Not even close. I know, more than a little late, but I had no idea this was going on. I hope they took care of it by tracking him down through a relative or old rooommate or something.

I haven't been to tehskeen.com in a while and if wiinewz reported on it I somehow missed it. I just opened a letter that came in the mail a few days ago from my mother that had been delayed because it didn't have enough postage. It required extra postage because there was another envelope inside from John, originally sent to my old address accross the country. Basically, I sent him a new Wii a while back and, as agreed, he has been paying me bit by bit when he has some spare change. I haven't contacted him back yet, but I imagine that it's been a monkey on his back for a while and I totally don't want it to add any stress to his life (kinda the whole point of me offering the Wii with such flexible terms).


----------



## da_head (Jun 12, 2009)

hm glad he's ok. how pathetic is our society that individuals are pushed to the brink like this? also, to all the people who said that suicide is cowardly, you guys are fuckin morons. that is all.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 12, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> hm glad he's ok. how pathetic is our society that individuals are pushed to the brink like this? also, to all the people who said that suicide is cowardly, you guys are fuckin morons. that is all.


+1 agreed with everything just said


----------



## Trolly (Jun 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> also, to all the people who said that suicide is cowardly, you guys are fuckin morons. that is all.


Nuh-uh, suicide can be cowardly. It's a harsh way of putting it, but sometimes it's the easier way out, and people choose to hurt other people by killing themselves rather than making things better. However, pointing the finger and calling someone a coward when they've tried to commit suicide won't help anyway, sympathy is needed.

And pathetic? No, humans are just more fragile than you think.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 12, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> hm glad he's ok. how pathetic is our society that individuals are pushed to the brink like this? also, to all the people who said that suicide is cowardly, you guys are fuckin morons. that is all.



Agreed. Suicide isn't cowardly. Its the most selfish thing one person can do.


----------



## Devante (Jun 12, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Agreed. Suicide isn't cowardly. Its the most selfish thing one person can do.




Some might say that living is the most selfish thing one person can do.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 12, 2009)

Also... Old news but no he is alive and kicken..... its spam.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 12, 2009)

Devante said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, well those people should be shot.

At least its not suicide. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thoughts and feelings expressed in the above post do not signify those of GBAtemp.net or its other users. It is solely based upon the retarded humor of WildWon. Thank you for your attention. *GBATemp - Fuck You, I'm Gaming*


----------



## k3vin369 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hopefully it's no joke and that he won't commit suicide over hacking video games and systems.

If it is some joke, probably another slut looking for attention


----------



## da_head (Jun 12, 2009)

O SHI-

wildwon is back!

*this post isn't offtopic*


----------



## OSW (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, to clarify what other people said... so maybe we can agree.

Suicide is most definitely selfish (good wording WildWon), as it really can't help anyone else who cares about you (despite what you make think, you can do things much more productive) - family, friends, loved ones, in fact it can traumatize them.

It's cowardly and weak in the fact that they were too afraid to face the truth that is life, the hardships and the tough times.

It's brave in the fact, that it's human nature to fear death, (debatable i know, don't bring up psychologists plz...), and so it wouldn't be easy to make the decision and take the action.

It's stupid in that there is a lack of understanding that there is a joy to life, and that despite hardships that occur, however. In the end life is what you make it and how you percieve it.

Someone close to me has suffered from this trauma of losing a close one from suicide, and in turn I have suffered in supporting her through her recovery and enduring the affects on her attitude and happiness from the trauma.

The are only a few cases in which voluntary death may be heralded, such as if it were to save others.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 13, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> hm glad he's ok. how pathetic is our society that individuals are pushed to the brink like this? also, to all the people who said that suicide is cowardly, you guys are fuckin morons. that is all.


It is if you are too pathetic to go and seek help. Suicide is the cowards way of getting out of problems without trying to find a logical way to solve your issues.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, this thread is closed. The original topic is done. Move along, nothing more to see.


----------

